# recessed lighting



## HIS SERVICE (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a homeowner that requested the interior of the can lighting be painted when we are painting her ceiling. I told her I would see if that is even possible because the heat from the bulbs would damage the paint. Looking for direction here thanks.:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Why on earth dose she want that painted?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, with the lights on, there's no way you can see anything up there, with the lights off, you won't notice a diff anyway. If they want it done, talk to your rep. Find a primer and paint that is designated safe for use on high temps, just get it tinted to what she wants. Yes, its possible.


----------



## HIS SERVICE (Aug 6, 2010)

schmidt & co. said:


> why on earth dose she want that painted?


anal


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

HIS SERVICE said:


> I have a homeowner that requested the interior of the can lighting be painted when we are painting her ceiling. I told her I would see if that is even possible because the heat from the bulbs would damage the paint. Looking for direction here thanks.:blink:


Very do-able. Try an automotive supply for any number of rattlecan hi temp resistant coatings. Even fancier, are other rattlecan coating made by a company called "Stovebright". Usually stores that sell wood and pellet stoves have it in stock. The company is in Washington.

Sherwin-Williams has a subsidiary called "Flame Control Coatings" that will do the trick. On this one, contact SW tech division unless you have a SW store nearby that has savvy employees.

Do not, even though the customer may ask, exceed the rated wattage of the spots or bulbs with the extant cans. A nice add is to get info on color temperature and lamps that will enhance the new paintjob. Not a lot of money there but the next time this customer needs a painter or if her friends ask, it might be you who gets the call.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

HIS SERVICE said:


> anal


I agree. Many painters are anal.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

HIS SERVICE said:


> anal


My first thought...

I'd follow TJ's advise. Of course the easiest way to paint them would be to spray. If you could find a hi-temp paint in a rattle can, that would be ideal.

Good luck with the customer!


----------



## HIS SERVICE (Aug 6, 2010)

Retired said:


> I agree. Many painters are anal.


not me the homeowner, I personally think it is overkill.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I painted the lights at my parents house. Popped them out and used spray paint. That was 4 years ago and they still look great. They were originally white, but yellowed, and got ugly looking. Painting them is no problem at all.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> I painted the lights at my parents house. Popped them out and used spray paint. That was 4 years ago and they still look great. They were originally white, but yellowed, and got ugly looking. Painting them is no problem at all.


what did you use?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The lights don't get that hot. I do it all the time. Prime (<<primer is the key) and finish with whatever product I'm painting with, never had any issues. Doing a theater right now. Painting all the recess lighting black.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> what did you use?


Cheap flat white rattle can. No probs at all. I dont think you need a high temp coating. They arent metal halide lights or anything. Just your standard 60W-100W Flood lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And the new eco light bulbs hardly generate any heat.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea you can pull them out and spray them. Should be a plug like disconnect. Or stuff paper in the socket and spray them in place. I have done this plenty of times.


----------

